# Target practice videos



## jkbirocz (Jan 25, 2008)

Heres a few clips of my girlfriend shooting a ruger 10/22, remington 870 12ga shotgun, and a ruger single six .22. Its a lot of fun for me to watch her shoot. It brings back a lot of memories of me learning. 

https://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd266/jkbirocz/Shooting/?action=view&current=adrienne10-22.flv

https://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd266/jkbirocz/Shooting/?action=view&current=adrienneshotty1.flv

https://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd266/jkbirocz/Shooting/?action=view&current=Adriennesingle6.flv


----------



## mtnman (Feb 9, 2008)

cool videos, but was she hitting what she was shooting at.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice Videos man! Good times!

Me and Becky used to go shoot clays. She was pretty good!


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 9, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Very cool, but you better run in a zig zag when she gets pissed at you now :wink:



That reminds me a Christopher Titus bit - it is over 6 minutes long and the related line is at 5:30, but it is worth it  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P2kxPEQ11Q


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 9, 2008)

Incredibly she does hit most of the stuff I put out. I have a resetting steel target that has 4 targets to knock down then one to reset them. I keep her targets simple, mainly just cans at 25 to 50yds. She is deadly with a shotgun though. We are heading to my cabin for valentine's day for shooting, which was her suggestion


----------

